# Help!



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello, i set up my tank during thanksgiving weekend and i am getting 3 red belly piranhas today. (around .75-1 inch) Please tell me how i will know if the water will be cycled and safe for my fish. I dont want any fatal accidents.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

test your water for high nitrItes, or high nitrAtes. take a sample into a LFS and ask them to test it, tell them you are adding new fish soon.

i once put my reds in a tank of fresh water from the tap. it wasn't cycled or anything, they lived the months it was cycling and they turned out just fine.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nah it wont be cycled. the only thing u can do is add some stuff to detoxify the ammonia nitrite and nitrate so your fish can live through the cycle.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Awesome, thats what i was hoping someone would say.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dont think it will kill them but it might hurt them internally


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

JeffLo, i am using a penguin 330 filter on my tank (55 gallon approximately). and i have added "white diamond" ammonia nuetralizer to my "baskets". Do you think that will help at all? or don't those products have much results. Thanks


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

never had experience with that product but it should work. get something to detoxify nitrites and stuff. i use PRIME works good.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah PRIME is the nutz! what about this bit about hurting them internally though, my fish are going through a cycle too.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

bio-spira ... used it once and I swear by it, cylces the tank in 2-3 days. Expensive though, like 25-30 bucks for 3 ounces.


----------

